# Lake O



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

looking to take a trip east in the beginning of Aug. 

Have not been before. Looking for advise on best port to head out of. 

Heck if anyone wants to caravan, let’s go


----------



## hardwater_ben (Jan 1, 2013)

BigEyeHunter said:


> looking to take a trip east in the beginning of Aug.
> 
> Have not been before. Looking for advise on best port to head out of.
> 
> Heck if anyone wants to caravan, let’s go


Water is super cold right now along north shore, a lot can change in a month but by August a lot of the big fish are moving towards their staging areas so where We fish out of slows way down in August


----------



## penaltybox (Feb 8, 2012)

The later in the season the further east the better.


----------



## cuda man (Mar 6, 2008)

Here now , fishing been pretty good, last night we went 12 for 6, this morning 3 for 6 all fish in the upper teens to low 20


----------



## cuda man (Mar 6, 2008)

We fish Olcott NY , nice small town


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

That’s is where I think we have settled on going, Olcott. 

Will probably be the second weekend in Aug. Thinking about camping at Golden Hill state park.


----------



## cuda man (Mar 6, 2008)

Was out Monday morning, only had a couple of hours before we had to head home, I told my guys the first 4 fish and we got to go , didn’t happen, ended with 7 for 9 in 2 hrs lol


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

We are headed to over Thursday after work. Ready to hear some screaming drags

Anybody on here going over let me know we can team up on them


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

We are headed to Toronto and Bluffers wed thru fri.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Not good this year. Lots of small fish and the rivers are seeing lots of fish already. Www.spoonpullers.com


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

Fished out of Olcott, Caught our limit each day. On top of that or landing percentage was very poor. Paddles and flies treated us well along with carbon 14. Best depth was around 400’ down 60-80 feet. 

Learned a lot for a first trip over


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

BigEyeHunter said:


> Fished out of Olcott, Caught our limit each day. On top of that or landing percentage was very poor. Paddles and flies treated us well along with carbon 14. Best depth was around 400’ down 60-80 feet.
> 
> Learned a lot for a first trip over


That's Awesome Big Eye, was it important to get on the fish early and late? We are thinking of heading to either Wilson or Olcott next week. 
How many rod spread did you run? Was the majority of fish caught Kings? 
Thanks in advance for any more info.


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

No the best bite for us was actually from 8:00-10:00 then it slowed but you could still pick one here and there. Then again from 3:00 on. We ran a six rod spread two riggers, two braid dipsey and two full cores. Dipsey were most productive. 

Mostly kings with a few steelies in the mix. 

Oh and pack well there is not much in Olcott.


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

BigEyeHunter said:


> No the best bite for us was actually from 8:00-10:00 then it slowed but you could still pick one here and there. Then again from 3:00 on. We ran a six rod spread two riggers, two braid dipsey and two full cores. Dipsey were most productive.
> 
> Mostly kings with a few steelies in the mix.
> 
> Oh and pack well there is not much in Olcott.


Appreciate all the info. Weather doesn’t look the greatest the days we were planning. I will report back if we go, thanks again.


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

Appreciate it. I’m going back the middle of August.


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

Heading back to Olcott tonight. Will be fishing all weekend. Anyone else heading over


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

Unfortunately not till Wednesday.


----------

